# Wattwürmer hältern/züchten



## Kev (30. Januar 2003)

Moin Moin zusammen,

folgendes ging mir gerade durch den Kopf (denk mir im Winter immer solche Sachen aus):

Zu jedem Brandungsangeln kaufe ich mir teuer meine Watt- und Seeringelwürmer. Immer schön viele, da ja am jeweiligen Angeltag der große &quot;Beißrausch&quot; an der Küste erwartet wird. Es ist jetzt nicht so , daß ich nichts fange, trotzdem habe ich regelmäßig reichlich Wümer über (Viele Würmer = Viele €)!
Jetzt meine (hoffentlich nicht schwachsinnige) Überlegung: Es gibt doch sehr viele Aquarianer, die sich tropische Meereswasseraquarien unterhalten. Außerdem gibt es auch die großen Seewasseraquarien (Fehmarn, Timmendorf, usw.) in denen sich Hering, Dorsch, Butt und Krebs halten. Ist es nicht auch möglich, ein Aquarium einzurichten um sich Wattis auf lange Zeit zu halten? Ich gehe mal noch weiter: Können die sich eventuell in einem solchen Aquarium vermehren?
Kaltes Salzwasser, Sand, Pumpe fertig! Kann das funktionieren?
In Holland werden die Jungs doch auch im großen Stil gezüchtet...

Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!

Kevin


----------



## Pete (30. Januar 2003)

das hältern für eine gewisse zeit stellt weniger ein problem dar...das bekommst du spätestens, wenn du dir die frage stellst, wovon sich die dinger denn ernähren sollen...die ökosysteme des watts, aber auch der salzhaltigeren west-ostsee-abschnitte bieten komplexe veraussetzungen, die man meines erachtens nicht &quot;nachbauen&quot; kann...wie will man für  schlick, faulstoffe und permanet durch strömung und tidenschwankung herbeigespülte mikrobe lebewesen sorgen...
das geht in holland meines erachtens auch nur in den wattwurmfarmen, weil diese die oben angesprochenen natürlichen gegebenheiten voll ausnutzen...


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. Januar 2003)

also ich denke, das das ein schwieriges Unterfangen sein dürfte, zumindest für den Eigengebrauch. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass Wattwürmer unter Wasser ertrinken (kein Scherz!). Aquarium scheidet also schon mal aus. Du müsstest zumindest so ähmlich Bedingungen wie im Watt schaffen, was nicht wirklich einfach sein dürfte.;+ Aber trotzdem Viel Erfolg und berichte von Deinen Erfahrungen..


----------



## C.K. (30. Januar 2003)

Für die Technik um Seewasser zu erzeugen, mußt Du vieeeel Geld ausgeben!!!

Da ist der Kauf von Wattis sicher günstiger!!


----------



## Jempi (30. Januar 2003)

Seeringelwürmer habe Ich bereits selbst
über einen Monat im Aquarium mit Salzwasser
gehältert mit Wattwürmer geht es nicht.
Zur Salzwasser zubereitung habe Ich mir in
einer Zoohandlung Meersalz für Aquarien gekauft
und nach Anleitung zubereitet und dann das Aquarium 
mit einem Filter versehen.
Da Ich die Seeringelwürmer meistens im Kilo, in der 
Niederlande, kaufen lohnt es sich für mich wenn Ich zur 
Ostsee zum angeln fahre bei den dortigen Preisen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2003)

Hältern von Wattwürmer ist nicht so das Problem in der kalten Jahreszeit(Herbst bis Frühjahr) kannst sie paar Monate hältern.
Das Wasser darf nicht mehr als 15°C bekommen. Die Wattwürmer dürfen nicht übereinander liegen. FLache große Wurstkiste bzw Fischkiste mit max. 10-15 cm Wasserstand Es muß reichlich Sauerstoff zugeführt werden. An der Oberfläche darf sich keine Haut bilden und ein Wasserwechsel mit Ostseewasser bzw Brackwasser muß mindestens alle 10 Tage sein!!! Und es darf kein Sand im Boden sein. Alle paar Tage müssen die Wattwürmer kontrolliert werden, ob nicht ein shclechter bei ist. Dann färbt sich das Wasser gelblich bis rötlich! Der Eiweißschaum an der Oberfläche muß jeden Tag entfernt werden. Hälterung unbedingt im Freien , da das Wasser fürchterlich zu stinken anfängt, wenn ein Watti schlecht in der Kiste ist! Ansosnsten Kühlschrank umbauen, wie es manche Angelläden machen. Dann hast immer konstante Temperaturen! Am besten zwischen 4-8°C. 


Im Aquarium halte ich den Aufwand zu groß! Eiweißabschäumer. Geringe Bestanddichte und Wasserkühlgerät(statt Heizung).


----------



## Der Hornhecht (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Bellyboatangler!

Wie gro§ ist der Ausschuss bei dieser Methode? Klingt erst mal gut. Wassertermperatur ist klar - hab ich auch schon ausprobiert/erkannt. Bei zu wenig Wasser und Pumpeneinsatz heizt es sich zu sehr auf - EXITUS.

Wasserbewegung durch Pumpen oder LŸftereinsatz ist auch klar.

Aber wieso keinen Sand??? Verhungern die Viecher denn nicht, gerade wenn Du sagts Ÿber Monate???


----------

